# Cube4you - FREE SHIPPING! 4th of July!



## Pestvic (Jul 1, 2010)

Hello Everyone! Starting July 3rd 10:00 pm Pacific Timezone gmt -7 we
will be having a 24 hour Cube4you ONLY, FREE SHIPPING 4th of July SALE! We will be using either AIR or UPS shipping. This offer applies to the U.S. ONLY. So enjoy your 
4th of July with not only the colors of amazing fireworks, but also 
enjoy the colors of your puzzles and cubes with free shipping! Hurry 
fast! This is a limited time offer!

Thanks for choosing Cube4you!

Remember This offer is only for the U.S. and at www.cube4you.com


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 1, 2010)

They mean serious business with free shipping. especially when it costs so much


----------



## AvidCuber (Jul 1, 2010)

Wait, so the faster shipping is also free?

Thanks for the info!


----------



## oprah62 (Jul 1, 2010)

I though C4U died off.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 1, 2010)

Lol. Still not allowed to order from Asia though.
But Cameron's shop is just as good.


----------



## splinteh (Jul 1, 2010)

No Canada?


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 1, 2010)

So the Canadians get the short end of the stick

(or the rest of the world too)

Nah, I kid


----------



## rubik (Jul 1, 2010)

splinteh said:


> No Canada?



in Fact , include Canada


----------



## hic0057 (Jul 1, 2010)

Stinking American. They always get the good deals unlike the rest of the world.


----------



## taiga (Jul 1, 2010)

No Europe...


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 1, 2010)

hic0057 said:


> Stinking American. They always get the good deals unlike the rest of the world.



Like Deepwater Horizon and Hurricane Alex...........


----------



## bigbee99 (Jul 1, 2010)

hic0057 said:


> Stinking American. They always get the good deals unlike the rest of the world.



Well, the Fourth of July is Independence day for *America* so maybe the rest of the world doesn't celebrate the day.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 1, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> hic0057 said:
> 
> 
> > Stinking American. They always get the good deals unlike the rest of the world.
> ...



B..But everyone has a fourth of July


----------



## Lorenzo (Jul 1, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> hic0057 said:
> 
> 
> > Stinking American. They always get the good deals unlike the rest of the world.
> ...



The 4th of July is also the day when the *Philippines* gained their independence from *America*.


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 1, 2010)

if ONLY if you had the guhong cube.....


----------



## janelle (Jul 1, 2010)

Lorenzo said:


> bigbee99 said:
> 
> 
> > hic0057 said:
> ...



But that's not when the Philippines considers their Independence Day. I think it's June 12 or something like that.


----------



## Chapuunka (Jul 1, 2010)

Too bad C4Y's layout sucks.


----------



## pcuber (Jul 1, 2010)

hey might have to buy a Gigaminx


----------



## Blake4512 (Jul 1, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> if ONLY if you had the guhong cube.....



Yeah, I hope they get it in by July 4th


----------



## jeta797 (Jul 2, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Lol. Still not allowed to order from Asia though.
> But Cameron's shop is just as good.



But you are asiannn.....


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 2, 2010)

jeta797 said:


> ~Phoenix Death~ said:
> 
> 
> > Lol. Still not allowed to order from Asia though.
> ...



But my dad is whiteee


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok, please answer this.

How the crap do you turn a promotion for free shipping into a bash thread for C4Y?

Would you turn a free cake day into a bash the baker thread? Wtf?


----------



## vgbjason (Jul 2, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Ok, please answer this.
> 
> How the crap do you turn a promotion for free shipping into a bash thread for C4Y?
> 
> Would you turn a free cake day into a bash the baker thread? Wtf?



The shipping is a lie.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 2, 2010)

vgbjason said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, please answer this.
> ...



No it isnt?


----------



## Feryll (Jul 2, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> if ONLY if you had the guhong cube.....



You remind me of waffle trying to get his maru 4x4 


And was Chris the one who rated this thread a 1 star?


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 2, 2010)

Feryll said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > if ONLY if you had the guhong cube.....
> ...



lolno

I don't rate threads, ever.
Only exceptions being those stupid games in the off topic forum like "Rate the _____ above you"

Anywho, it was probably someone who was annoyed that they don't get free shipping because they aren't from the US, or someone who got the wrong order from C4Y once, or someone who is butthurt for some reason or another.

~Chris


----------



## Samania (Jul 2, 2010)

Where's the 1st of July offer? For us Canadian that were watching fireworks umm.. Yesterday o-0


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 2, 2010)

Same for Cubefans? I prefer the Cubefans layout.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jul 2, 2010)

I might partake...if my account still existed. It just disappeared overnight for no good reason.


----------



## splinteh (Jul 3, 2010)

Samania said:


> Where's the 1st of July offer? For us Canadian that were watching fireworks umm.. Yesterday o-0



+1


----------



## TerrytheTraceur (Jul 4, 2010)

hey can anyone else confirm if the free shipping is a lie? I checked their site and I can't find it anywhere!
help?
Edit: Nevermind, there's a "free shipping" option that wasn't there last night.


----------

